# Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono



## Bruce_Lee (19. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte demnächst mal zum Brandungsangeln an den großen Teich und wollte mir die Vorfächer selber binden. Dabei bin ich aber echt an meine Frustrationsgrenze gekommen #d. Ich schaffe es nicht, einen Clinch-Knoten bei der Stroft ABR 0,50mm zu binden. Ich bekomme den Knoten einfach nicht festgezogen. Selbst wenn ich die Mono in meinem Speichel tränke, bekomme ich das Ding nicht fest :r. Bitte helft mir, indem ihr mir erzählt, was für einen Knoten ich stattdessen machen kann. Pulley-Rig möchte ich binden und bekomme weder Tönnchen, noch Haken fest.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Mollebulle (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono*

... nimm statt Spucke Sekundenkleber ....


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono*

Hi, ich benutze bei so dicken Schnüren einfach einen halben Blutknoten mit relativ wenig Windungen, zwei bis vier Stück reichen bei mir meist.

Grüße JK


----------



## stingray85 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono*

Vielleicht kannst du mit dem "Fat-Mono-Knoten" hier was anfangen?
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/fat.htm


----------



## Stulle (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono*

"Dicke Schnur" versuch mal die Schnur 2 mal durch die öse zu legen und mach versuche was die Zahl der Windungen angeht


----------



## Ra.T (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Knoten bei 0,50mm Mono*

Hallo..,
bei störrischer Schnur bis 0,9 mm verwende ich immer den Konten von "Gary Martin" (Weltausstellungsknoten).

Such einfach mal bei deiner bevorzugten Suchmaschine danach.

Ist sehr einfach zu binden, klein und hält gut.

mfg
Ralf


----------

